# ScenterBarks doggie daycare centre! Also providing walking and home boarding



## LucyLloyd (Sep 23, 2013)

We are based in Otterbourne, near Winchester & offer a action packed fun filled daycare service for your dog 8am to 6pm Monday to Friday!

You may or may not have heard of dog daycare before, this is typically run by a pet carer from their home, dogs are taken for a walk with their friends on a daily basis. The benefits of this service is that they are given company from dogs and people while their owners are at work and they are given a great opportunity to socialise with other friendly dogs.

The centre has enabled us to enhance the quality of this service by providing much more space for your dogs, more socialising opportunities and constant company. Another advantage of the centre is that it will always be open regardless of staff holiday. There will be no need to arrange a back up dog sitter as we should be able to cater for any last minute bookings.

Each dog will undergo a trial period to check that they are suited and happy in the centre. This is for the safety of all the dogs and staff. Unfortunately, we are unable to take puppies under 6 months and we cannot take a bitch in season. We also have conditions such as each dog must have all vaccinations, flea and worm treatments up to date including Kennel Cough. This will be strictly monitored.

A pick up and drop off service will be provided in surrounding areas for dogs that arrive for a full day, contact us for pricing. 

We also provide dog walking and home boarding too!

Prices are:

5 days a week = £15 a day
4 days a week = £16 a day
3 days a week = £17 a day
2 days a week = £18 a day
1 day a week = £19 a day
1/2 day = £12 from 8am-1pm or 1pm to 6pm

1 hour group walk - £10
Home boarding - £22 + £18 per additional dog

Weekends and bank holidays are charged at the usual rate + 50% for daycare and walking.


----------

